# BFDs on backorder everywhere



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

I went to order a BFD 1124DSP yesterday, All the vendors I checked had them on back order I'll have to wait until the end of the month

I wonder if this might have anything to do with the software update brought forth by concerned Shacksters??


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: BDFs on backpeder everywhere*


We've seen this problem before (although not lately). Behringer is well-known for “spotty” and inconsistent delivery of their products.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

Julien43 said:


> I went to order a BFD 1124DSP yesterday, All the vendors I checked had them on back order I'll have to wait until the end of the month


Several advertised as new buy-it-now on ebay, searching for "behringer dsp1124".
FWIW, I deliberately bought a pre-2006 one from ebay to avoid the EPROM swap.


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks!! I did find those and mine arrived Thursday. Now I'm having a problem with my DEQ 2496's digital output

The date code on mine is 0612..looks like I'll have to have a chip burned

Thanks for help


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Behringer insist that the DSP1124P is a discontinued line. Any stocks will be distributors' stocks only. Don't be surprised to find the back-orders growing and growing because Behringer won't be supplying!


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey everyone, I've been sitting on the BFD sidelines for a long time now...

If it turns out the 1124 is no more, do we anticipate the more expensive one will still be available?

If thats not whats our next option?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nor shortage of them here. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> If thats not whats our next option?


The 1124 has been replaced with the FBQ2496.....


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Wayne, you're opening a can of worms here! 

There's like 6-7 different models on ebay right now.

what was the 1100, 
whats the shark 110
1502?
will any of those work or are we better off sticking to the well know 1124 or 2496?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Pardon this dumb question I am sure has been answered elsewhere...

REW will auto program both the 1124 and the 2496 (and only these 2) correct?

I read somewhere that some people neede rom updates with one of them - was that the older 1124 or the newer 2496?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

The 1124 version 1.3 is the one that needs an updated prom inorder to be programmed via midi. See this thread


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

basementjack said:


> Hey Wayne, you're opening a can of worms here!
> 
> There's like 6-7 different models on ebay right now.
> 
> ...


Forget about those others – we want the 1100 or 1124, because they have the parametric filters. The 1100 is the older version of the 1124 – functionally the same, although it has a few differences (like a single operating level switch on the back instead of one for each channel [big deal] and only 1/4” inputs instead of XLR and 1/4”). 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> it has a few differences (like a single operating level switch on the back instead of one for each channel [big deal] and only 1/4” inputs instead of XLR and 1/4”).


Mmmm, maybe you're thinking of some other model? I have both an 1100 and an 1124 and they're identical except the 1100 has 20bit DAC's instead of 24bit........

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, no kidding? I picked up an 1100 on eBay a few months ago and it’s like I described. Maybe it is an early version or something? :scratch: 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Maybe it is an early version or something


Huh, that is weird. I guess it must be?

brucek


----------



## slidell (Jan 23, 2007)

Try here; http://www.worldmusicsupply.com/cart/default.asp?Prod=DSP1124P

I would call and verify inventory. i got mine 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There appear to be some available via the Shack Electronics Store from 4 different vendors.


----------

